# Habenero Harvest!



## Rebbetzin (Feb 14, 2013)

I have babied these peppers all winter. Since it will soon be time for the plants start growing again, I figured I'd get the peppers off the plants.


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice!


----------

